# Point Leo Gummy fish 26.8



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Will be heading out for go at some Gummys next Sat. Low tide is an early one, 7.20 am. Would be good to be on the water by 6.00 am. Only 3 or 4 km paddle to a likely looking bit of ground. Any interest lets know. Plan B for bad weather will be a launch at Stoney Pt for a fish down the North channel a couple of kms. Steve.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Steve,

It's only taken two days since you put the bait out, but you now have a bite. Reel me in!

I'm in for Saturday for Point Leo (pending half reasonable weather). The early start is fine by me. I will have to accelerate the replacement of my big LED navigation light. We'll see if there's any other interest and then we can make some detailed plans.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Good stuff Kevin, great to have you on board. Was wondering if my bait was getting on the nose! Re your nav light, where do you plan to pick 1 up. I don`t even have one so I`d better get my skates on too. Steve


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm still recovering from the pounding I took on Sunday :? I'm interested if the weather is going to be better this Saturday.

Regards
Grant


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Good luck guys. I think I'll take it easy at Ricketts again this weekend - looking good so far.

Steve, how much time does it take to paddle 3-4 kms? Are you looking at about an hour?


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Phil no worries, there is always another time. 3 or 4 km with a following tide would only take 30 to 40 mins at a guess. The trip posted will actually only be about 2.5 to 3 km each way. I just didn`t want to understate the distance and mislead paddlers the wrong way if distance may be an issue. Steve.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Steve,

I purchased a LED navigation light on line at (takes a week or so to receive from order date):

http://www.ledshoponline.com/FLUX_navigation_lights.htm

It needs a conventional masthead type waterproof cover assembly which has to be modified to suit this larger LED. Get this at Boronia Marine or similar.

Power consumption is only 3 watt compared to the conventional 10 watt globe and the LED is a lot brighter. You need to run wires/switch to your battery which a lot of people don't like to do so they go with a self contained light (battery and globe together - like a torch) which then mounts on the yak.

The LED light is advertised as lasting 80,000 hours, unless it falls overboard on the return paddle! (this is why I had to replace mine from last year).

I don't know if you know in detail Pt Leo. I've been there a few times and can recommend what I think is the best access point. I'll scan the map and PM my suggestion to you. Also I'm interested into which direction from Pt Leo we would be heading out.

Sat. is looking good weather wise. The swell is predicted to be "solid" however at low tide the launch area is well protected (high tide = different story!).


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck the gummy chasers, I'd like to sign on the bottom line for this trip but I'm still not set up anchor/decent light wise (also need to be closer to homeweekend anyways)   PhillipL, I've started another thread for Ricketts :wink:


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmmm, I see Poddy is proposing a fish at "gentleman's" hours ... 8)

Kevin, what site are you using to check out the predicted swell.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Grant,

See

http://www.coastalwatch.com/swell/forec ... ocation=40

and I look at the Phillip Island graph


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck guys. Its been a hard week at work so I will be sleeping in tomorrow morning instead. I might join Poddy in the arvo to discover the secrets of his trolling technique.

Regards
Grant


----------

